# Eligibility for PE



## mkp520 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi All,

I noticed that 4 Years exp as EIT needed to take PE Exam. But my question is is that 4 years is after finishing FE exam or in total 4 years experiance in industry as an Engineer??

I have 2 years exp in industry as an Engineer already. Basic idea is whether this 2 years would give any kind of concessions?

Regds,

Pa1


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jul 18, 2007)

Depends on which state you want the PE in. In CA it is work experience after EIT. But, I've heard other people mention on this board that their state allows you to take the PE exam before the EIT, or concurrently.


----------



## Raanne (Jul 18, 2007)

It is 4 years after graduating with a qualifying degree. (3 years after graduating with a masters, 2 after graduating with a phd) - when you take the FE does not matter - you just have to pass both the FE and the PE before you can be considered a PE.


----------



## mkp520 (Jul 18, 2007)

Desert Water said:


> Depends on which state you want the PE in. In CA it is work experience after EIT. But, I've heard other people mention on this board that their state allows you to take the PE exam before the EIT, or concurrently.


I live in Massachusetts state. Could you tell me where can I find about this for MA??

I've gone through following MA govt site. But couldn't find what I need. Help me if you could.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaconstituent...ee&amp;sid=Eoca

Many thanks indeed.

Pa1


----------



## mkp520 (Jul 18, 2007)

Raanne said:


> It is 4 years after graduating with a qualifying degree. (3 years after graduating with a masters, 2 after graduating with a phd) - when you take the FE does not matter - you just have to pass both the FE and the PE before you can be considered a PE.


Many thanks Raanne,

Pa1


----------



## jroyce (Jul 18, 2007)

Raanne said:


> It is 4 years after graduating with a qualifying degree. (3 years after graduating with a masters, 2 after graduating with a phd) - when you take the FE does not matter - you just have to pass both the FE and the PE before you can be considered a PE.


The timing does matter in some states. For instance in PA, you have to 4 years experience after passing the FE. However you can get around this by taken the test in another state. I would recommend checking your states professional licensing board. What state are you from?


----------



## mkp520 (Jul 18, 2007)

jroyce said:


> The timing does matter in some states. For instance in PA, you have to 4 years experience after passing the FE. However you can get around this by taken the test in another state. I would recommend checking your states professional licensing board. What state are you from?


I live in Massachusetts state. Could you tell me where can I find about this for MA??

Regds,

Pa1


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 19, 2007)

Like others have said, its completely state dependant. In some states, like TN for example, you can use 1 year of pre-graduation cooperative education as part of your four years.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 19, 2007)

Check these links out.

It seems they do not care.

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/112-81j.htm

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterminal&amp;am...0&amp;csid=Eoca

Now that I think about it, MA doesn't even have a continuing education requirement for PE's. Why would they care when the FE was passed?

Good luck with the app!! They lost my comity app for a month!! (No joke!) ldman:


----------



## jroyce (Jul 19, 2007)

mkp520 said:


> I live in Massachusetts state. Could you tell me where can I find about this for MA??
> Regds,
> 
> Pa1


If you go to www.pcshq.com and then under the application information and then MA. From the application for the PE exam it appears as though you only need 4 years experience and then a passing FE score.

*22.* Indicate which one of the following five Classifications that best describes your qualifications to become registered

as a Professional Engineer in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts under Section 81 of Chapter 112 of the General

Laws, as Amended. Per MGL, out–of–state registrants/licensees requesting comity consideration (classification a)

must comply with all Massachusetts requirements for licensing/registration.

(a) Registered in another State or jurisdiction and in compliance with Massachusetts’ requirements.

(B) Graduate from an engineering curriculum accredited by the Accreditation Board for Engineering and Technology

with four (4) years of acceptable engineering practice and a passing score on the Fundamentals of Engineering

examination. An applicant with an advanced engineering degree from an ABET accredited engineering program may

apply under Classification ‘B’ with a minimum of three (3) years of acceptable engineering experience..

© Graduate from a non-accredited curriculum, or related science, or B.S. Degree in engineering technology with

eight (8) years of acceptable engineering practice and a passing score on the Fundamentals of Engineering

examination..

(d) Twelve (12) years of acceptable engineering practice with six (6) years ( Minimum) in responsible charge of

significant engineering projects and a passing score on the Fundamentals of Engineering examination.

(e) Twenty (20) years of acceptable engineering practice with ten (10) years ( Minimum) in responsible charge of

significant engineering projects. The Board may require the applicant to take and pass the Fundamentals of

Engineering and/or the Principles and Practice examinations. A B.S. Degree in Engineering is usually required.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JPGOLF (Jul 19, 2007)

mkp520 said:


> Hi All,
> I noticed that 4 Years exp as EIT needed to take PE Exam. But my question is is that 4 years is after finishing FE exam or in total 4 years experiance in industry as an Engineer??
> 
> I have 2 years exp in industry as an Engineer already. Basic idea is whether this 2 years would give any kind of concessions?
> ...


Depends on the state. I live in PA but most of our projects are in NJ. PA says teh 4 years count AFTER ISSUANCE (which is not the same as passing the test) of the EIT. Remember years of exp. must be under a PE. NJ does not care, as long as the 4 yrs. are under a PE (makes sense to me, you don't "start" learning on the job only AFTER being an EIT). I initially tried to go through PA, but ended up going for NJ, since I could take both tests within 1 year and be done. NJ also does not have a Resident-condition, which allows a non resident of the state to go through the process. So check with your state board. The catch with PA is that now that I will be a PE in NJ, PA will not give me a PE license until I accumulate 4 years of exp. after the EIT (which is in another 3 years) Oh well!

JPGOLF


----------



## cmp252 (Jul 19, 2007)

I actually had a Prof. that moved in from the north somewhere and she had not taken the EIT or PE. She had been out of school for probably 20+years. She was required to take and pass both in order to keep her position. She took the EIT in Oct. and turned around and took the PE either the next April or Oct. Either way she took them both within a year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^ ABET is pushing for teachers to be licensed as part of the accrediting the engineering colleges. I don't think there is any added benefit when it comes to engineering fundamentals, but I think it would be very helpful once students embark on senior year design classes since 'general engineering principles and practice' need to be instilled at an early stage of development. IMHO, that is the one place where I see a real disconnect between academia and engineering practice - it would be nice to see engineering education pick up in that area.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## grover (Jul 19, 2007)

cmp252 said:


> I actually had a Prof. that moved in from the north somewhere and she had not taken the EIT or PE. She had been out of school for probably 20+years. She was required to take and pass both in order to keep her position. She took the EIT in Oct. and turned around and took the PE either the next April or Oct. Either way she took them both within a year.


I did this, too. 8 years after graduation, I decided I wanted my PE license, but had never taken the FE. So, I took the FE in April and the PE in October, bam, bam, and met all of VA's requirements.


----------

